# suche SpielerInnen ab 16



## znue (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo!


 Ich spiele selber gerne und schreibe zurzeit meine Diplomarbeit an der Uni Wien zum Thema Computerspielen im Zusammenhang mit Beurteilung von Aussagen bezüglich Männer und Frauen.  
 Für meine Studie benötige ich möglichst viele SpielerInnen ab 16 Jahren.  
 Wenn du 10-15 Minuten Zeit hast teilzunehmen, hilfst du mir sehr weiter.


https://www.soscisurvey.de/computerspiele/


 vielen Dank!


----------



## fctriesel (18. Februar 2011)

Habe die Umfrage schon auf der ersten Seite abgebrochen, meine Fachhochschule ist nicht nur hochschulverwandt sondern tatsächlich eine Hochschule.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Februar 2011)

Ähm... zum Thema Computerspielen !?
Was sollten dann die Fragen bei 8. - 10. ???
Würde mich über eine Erklärung freuen!


----------



## TwilightAngel (18. Februar 2011)

Die Fragen 8-10 kommen mir sehr bekannt vor. Zumindest die Aussagen sind zum Teil definitiv auch in einer Befragung von unserer Uni enthalten gewesen und die stand in der Kritik wegen eben dieser Aussagen und deren "Botschaft" beim Leser. 

Mich würde auch mal interessieren, was die in dieser Umfrage zu suchen haben.


----------



## Ahab (18. Februar 2011)

Done


----------



## Operator (18. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie geht es in der Studie mehr daum wie Computerspiele dein Weltbild bzw das Bild über Männer/Frauen veränern bzw formen...
Ich konnte alle fragen über springen bis frage 8^^

OOOOPS lesen hilft!! an alle
lest euch mal den kompletten sinn der sutdie durch 
Dann nach machen die Fragen auch sinn

Meiner meinung sind die Fragen recht unglücklich formuliert ...


----------



## Low (19. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mal mit gemacht. Hoffe du veröffentlichst das Ergebnis auch hier im Forum.


----------



## Asdener (19. Februar 2011)

Hab ihn ausgefüllt..


----------

